# Drowning



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I witnessed a young man drown yesterday. His body was lifeless for several minutes. By the grace of God he was resuscitated back to life. I am still in awe of what I witnessed. The kid did not say anything after he come back to his senses that I heard. Just a blank stare.

I wonder what went through his mind when he woke up. By the look in his eyes I could tell that he saw something. I would do anything to set down with him today and discuss what he saw. 

I will never forget the look in that child's eyes when he figured out he just got a second chance at life. 

What a testimony he has to share. 

What a blessing.

God is great and he has plans for that young man. He will change peoples lives. He already has.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

To God be the glory amen .


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*so glad he survived so many dont *


----------



## Ditch (Sep 7, 2006)

There is a great book "Life after Life" by Dr. Raymond Moody.. http://www.lifeafterlife.com/

He became interested in people, particularly children who "died" then were resuscitated, or "near death experiences." He focused on children because many adults reported seeing a light, rushing through the vast darkness toward the light, then seeing all of their dead relatives. They then "Communicated" with the light non verbally and saw their entire life. The light was very kind even when viewing their most despicable acts, saying, "Even then you were learning."

Of course the medical community at large blew this off as hallucinations, effects of the drugs given for pain or the occlusion of oxygen to the brain. They also suggested that adults were tainted by what they had read others experience being. So, he focused on young children who had not heard these stories. All of them reported the same thing, rushing through a vast darkness toward a bright light, seeing dead relatives and communicating with the light.

I'm a Christian and know there is an afterlife. I think we are incapable of understanding what it will really be like, but it is there.


----------



## JenniBear (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow praying for this young man....it is God's will that the boy is still here on earth. May the boy live his life for the glory of God. Amen!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Gods ways are not our ways, Grace comes to lead the way.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

there is no peace like we will see when we get ot heaven. 
Till you have taken that walk it is hard to explain, even then it is harder because you have a tendacy to keeep quiet because of what people will say to you.
I was rescuitated 3 different times when I had my heart surgery, i had a bleeder and they had to go back in after 12 hrs and repair it. used 15 units of blood .
not A BRIGHT LIGHT just a peaceful one


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

trout250, tell me more, you have my attention...


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Amen God does have great plans for this young man


----------

